# Internet Famous Tags + Titles



## Burning Fanatic (Jan 15, 2019)

I brought this up previously in a Talk to Staff thread, though it wasn't the main focus. So I wanted to ask about it here:

What do you guys think of there being tags for Internet Famous people?

I get how Animal Control and La Zorra are pretty self-explanatory, and don't need individual tags for the trannies and furries. But for Internet Famous, there are stark contrasts between individuals like Metokur, MatPat, the Paul Brothers, Corrin Clifford, and KittyStyle.

Like with Careercows under Lolcows, or Trainwrecks under Beauty Parlor, it helps filter results to focus on those under a single tag. Not only is this helpful toward organizing pages, but it can allow users to look into similar individuals under the same tags.

Here are some I can think of off the top my head, though by all means, feel free to change these or suggest some better ideas than what I have here.

*Skeptics*: Sargon, ShoeonHead + Armored Skeptic, Mundane Matt, Kraut, Veeh
*E-Celebs**: Egoraptor, Boogie, H3H3, Paul Brothers, MatPat
*Snakes*: Keemstar, GradeA, Leafy
*Anime//Cartoon Spergs:* Mr. Enter, Digibro, Mother's Basement
*Bloodsports:* Andy Warski, Tonka, JFG, Baked Alaska, IBS Aftermath
*Streamers:* Wings, Destiny, Ice Poseidon, KittyStyle
*Disasters: *BetterHelp Controversy
*Thots*: Venti, Corrin, RageAfterStorm

*Massive Fanbases, Millions of Subs, Successful Online Careers


----------



## dysentery (Jan 15, 2019)

I really like this. 
Although my suggestion to these tags is that "Bloodsports" and "Streamers" could be merged under one tag because of the heavy overlap and "disaster" could be named "Megathread" instead to cover more topics under one tag.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Jan 15, 2019)

This is a really good idea, if nothing else because it would make it really easy to find threads targeted to your interests. Want to read an in-depth thread on everyone involved in IBS? Search the "Bloodsports" tag. Want to rip on some skeptics? Search the "Skeptics" tag.

Would love to see this implemented.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Jan 15, 2019)

dysentery said:


> I really like this.
> Although my suggestion to these tags is that "Bloodsports" and "Streamers" could be merged under one tag because of the heavy overlap and "disaster" could be named "Megathread" instead to cover more topics under one tag.


Good point. IBS and Betterhelp could have their own megathread tag, while guys like Warski and Ralph can also fall under streamer. I'm unsure if Baked would still qualify, though that's because I haven't followed him since IBS fell through.



Annie said:


> This is a really good idea, if nothing else because it would make it really easy to find threads targeted to your interests. Want to read an in-depth thread on everyone involved in IBS? Search the "Bloodsports" tag. Want to rip on some skeptics? Search the "Skeptics" tag.
> 
> Would love to see this implemented.



To be fair, there is a multi-tags feature at the bottom of threads that already allows you to find guys under Skeptics and such.
https://kiwifarms.net/tags/skeptic-community/

It may seem redundant, but I'd argue that it's far easier to organize each thread under a single title/tag (like with those in Lolcows and BP) than to look through a plethora of descriptive tags attached to them (such as fat, YouTube, politics, thirsty, etc).


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 16, 2019)

*Fat* ; Boogie, MundaneMatt, WingsofRedemption, Mad at the Internet


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 16, 2019)

A lot of skeptics are also bloodsport spergs or were directly involved in it turning into a thing though tbh so placing some of them is a little difficult/debatable. 

I want to streamline your this and add some input since you're on the right track I think, you just need a little bit more refinement. I believe you should remove Snakes & Cartoons and just scatter those people as needed to E-Celeb, Streamer, or IBS.

My reasoning is that Cartoon/Anime spergs like Enter, Digi and Geoff Cuck are rather successful and cartoon's aren't particularly special enough for me to differentiate them from vidya e-celebs like Boogie or Egoraptor. And most of these people are snakes, so I find that one to be pretty redundant.

Other than that your list looks perfect. Although I do have one more suggestion: we shold probably move TGWTG over from lolcows into this section, as Channel Awesome is like the premier example of a group of internet famous weirdos winding up in a huge clusterfuck where everyone involved went full on lolcow at some point.

Also move the @Dynastia thread to Internet Famous because he's the worlds most feared radical feminist and cyberbully.


----------



## BE 911 (Jan 16, 2019)

I think that perhaps we should focus the tags on the kind of content they make. "Streamer" isn't really indicative of what kind of cow we are dealing with, for example, because their stream might be funny for a lot of different reasons. If we're going to have tags, they might as well describe the person in the fewest words possible.

Here's my proposition:
- We definitely need a tag for people whose fame essentially comes from anything related to video games because it's a thing that a lot of content creators in the Internet Famous section have in common. I was thinking something like "Top Score" or "Bottom Score" but there might be better names for that.
- "Drama queen" for people whose fame is essentially centered around drama and stirring shit with other people (keemstar, leafy are good examples).
- "Hot takes" for people whose content is centered essentially around debating and discussing subjects. I was thinking of skeptics, but a lot of people can fit that description.
- "Live-wreck" for people that overshare their life with videos and streams (specifically talking about people like Kittystyle and Wardawg), specifically if the content happens to be cringy or horrifying.
- "IBS" because it's its own thing and that some people seek that kind of content in particular, despite having a lot of similarities with other sections I propose here.

I think this could be a good start, personally.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Jan 16, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> A lot of skeptics are also bloodsport spergs or were directly involved in it turning into a thing though tbh so placing some of them is a little difficult/debatable.
> 
> I want to streamline your this and add some input since you're on the right track I think, you just need a little bit more refinement. I believe you should remove Snakes & Cartoons and just scatter those people as needed to E-Celeb, Streamer, or IBS.
> 
> ...



True about the skeptics. Given how they already have tags at the bottom like I pointed out before, it's best to find better tags for them.

Even if cartoons aren't their own category, I think at least something related to either nerd or pop culture commentary being a category.

Angry Joe's already in Internet Famous, so it makes sense to move more of the other TGWTG guys over to it.



Big Bad Brat said:


> I think that perhaps we should focus the tags on the kind of content they make. "Streamer" isn't really indicative of what kind of cow we are dealing with, for example, because their stream might be funny for a lot of different reasons. If we're going to have tags, they might as well describe the person in the fewest words possible.
> 
> Here's my proposition:
> - We definitely need a tag for people whose fame essentially comes from anything related to video games because it's a thing that a lot of content creators in the Internet Famous section have in common. I was thinking something like "Top Score" or "Bottom Score" but there might be better names for that.
> ...



In that case, maybe just something straightforward like "gamer", just cause it's simple and is a rip on this meme:





Boogie, MatPat, Wings and Egoraptor would fit in that.

Though then again, as @Feline Darkmage pointed out, might be better to have something more encompassing for the cartoon/anime guys like Digibro, Geoff and Enter. Unsure what it would be, especially given the overlap with some of the TGWTG people being film/cartoon/game-related channels.

I'm a bit hesitant on calling em "drama queens." Maybe "drama whores" instead, or something else that's a bit more salacious.

IBS I believe has it's own bottom tag like the skeptics, so could be better to just dissolve it, considering how Baked and Tonka would fit into "Live-Wreck."

Still curious from you guys, any thoughts on the "thots" suggestion? I wanna know what's a good way to refine that one.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 25, 2019)

Burning Fanatic said:


> Still curious from you guys, any thoughts on the "thots" suggestion? I wanna know what's a good way to refine that one.



I like thot.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Jan 25, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I like thot.



Good, cause I can't figure out what other category Corrin would have.


----------

